# Backstage Pass (Gordon Ambush)



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well I figure I would post up a couple pics of the current build of my new boat. My brother has got me reffering to it as the backstage pass recently and it seems to be sticking. The pictures are a couple weeks old, but I expect to take delivery any time now. This is one of the first Gordon Ambush models to hit the water. I originally had an 18 waterman on order, but after testing out the ambush prototype I just had to switch over. I added an extra month or so of wait time, but I think in the end this will fit my needs better. 



At this point I am dying with anticipation.


W




























Here's a nice shot of the Ambush and an 18 waterman.










I'll post some pictures of the completed boat once it is all finished up!


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

SWEETNESSS..........


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't like the trailer


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice! It looks alot like another boat, but I can't think of the name..


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I don't like the trailer


I don't like the motor.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i dont like the soon to be owner!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Man! An ambush soon in our midst! TEST RIDES!! YEEE HAH!!!  Seriously. We gotta get a day to crawl all over your new bote when you get her. I'll even divulge a few 'uber skinny, gladesman/gladeskiff/ambush only spots' if you're willing. 
Thresh 
Capt Ron knows where I am talkin' about!!! Don't cha Ron?!  Black lagoon time!


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Very nice! It looks alot like another boat, but I can't think of the name..


Hey One Mug, you really need to look closer look at the hull design. I heard the bandwagon driving by, but I didn't realize you were driving it. 

Baaa Baaa


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> > I don't like the trailer
> 
> 
> I don't like the motor.


They are both camo seadecked. thats why they didn't show up in the pictures.
;D

Ron, knows what I'm talking about!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

So Fatal, where do you live? (How far am I gonna have to travel to see this thing) 

And why Fatal Bert? That is one weird name!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> So Fatal, where do you live? (How far am I gonna have to travel to see this thing)
> 
> And why Fatal Bert?  That is one weird name!


hes black and weights 300lbs, the name fits him well!


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

gonna be one sweet lookin boat!



> And why Fatal Bert?  That is one weird name!


I'm thinking its Fat Albert (from the tv show)


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Dude. That is funny.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> So Fatal, where do you live? (How far am I gonna have to travel to see this thing)
> 
> And why Fatal Bert?  That is one weird name!


It's Fat Albert, and I live in Titusville. I think we might have met once before at a gheenoe rally? 

The fatalbert thing was an old high school nick name; a long story. Trust me you have to meet me to get the full joke behind the Fat Albert nick name. 

As for the boat, I am just waiting to pick it up. It's got the top cap on and all the rigging is going in. 

Wes


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

any new pics? congrats


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> any new pics? congrats


End of the week.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just picked the boat up tonight. I will post pictures tomorrow after I take her out.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Wes, congrats! I know its been a while.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Get some good shots and we will replace Garry on the main page.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

and you actually got the title to your boat :


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Here are some teaser pictures. Weather was bad today and pictures were not the best. I'll get some better and more detailed pictures tomorrow and throw up another post monday.





































I'll get you guys some better pictures and a run down of the build monday or so. I am very happy with the boat! But, now I start the work of getting it proped.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Lovin' it!!

Tippy?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Tippy?



Very stable


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Boat looks frigggin schweeeeet Wes!

[smiley=z-respect.gif]

[smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice ride buttwheat.  I'm happy for ya.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Fantastic look ride Wes.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Sweet new boat. Hull #1 too?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Man what a beaut!! I can't wait for the ride!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, sharp looking skiff. Well worth the wait, now get out there and scratch it up.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

looks really really nice 

happy for ya


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

what color are the decks? looks awfuly close to white!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like Gordon's version of the HB Glades Skiff. Beautiful skiff!!!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Went out on the Ambush with Wes today. As everyone over here knows, the wind was howling all day long. I spent all day poling so Wes could actually fish off the front deck of his boat. Oddly it feels like the platform is more stable that being on the bow, eventhough to me it all seemed really stable. I must say this boat is the best poling skiff I have been on. My Waterman is extremely easy to pole but the Ambush was noticeably easier. The boat will also run uber skinny with the 4 blade prop and it does not even have a jack plate. Slippery was no problem even with the low water. 

I know Wes is very happy with the boat and I think Tom G. is going to be selling these things like hotcakes. Esp. after more are out and about. 

Cell phone pic of a red Wes caught on the whippy stick:


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

good job guys!!!!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Wes. That looks like the Redington CDL reel. How do you like it?


----------

